
Peter Thiel taps a principal at Founders Fund for Trump’s transition team - wslh
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/25/peter-thiel-taps-a-principal-at-founders-fund-for-trumps-transition-team/
======
hourislate
>Stephens, who isn’t expected to take a role in the administration, will help
shape defense and vet Defense Department staff.

I don't quite understand why so many folks are being chosen with no experience
to guide the transition of the country to a new administration. It is
terrifying when someone is picked to advise the President Elect in matters of
National Security and Defense of the country and have no experience or have
connections to the same people who would like to see nothing more than the
demise of America.

Why is Peter Thiel responsible to find people to help shape Defense and vet
Defense Department staff? What kind of background does he have that allows him
to participate in this kind process? Does he have experience in defending
countries from hostile forces? What am I missing?

~~~
hga
_What am I missing?_

That most of the people who do have that experience, have, shall we say, shown
such poor judgement that they should be automatically and firmly excluded from
the process? Do you want people to whom the modern meaning of "neo-con"
applies doing this? As Thiel himself noted, " _A normal country doesn 't fight
five simultaneous undeclared wars._"

This is one of Trump's biggest breaks from the GOPe(stablishment), after
immigration. And unlike the latter, one I think most of us on the Right and
Left support.

Note also there's little bench depth, so to speak, in Presidential transition
processes when they've been happening at 8 year intervals since 1992 and
switching between parties. Should Trump be emulating in _any_ way W's
transition process and methods of selecting people? I'm pretty sure that was
the absolutely worst thing he was at as a President, that and his weird
loyalty to the duds he'd selected, Trump at least fires fast....

His father was no prize as well, which means you'd have to reach back to 1980,
and I'll bet most of the people on Reagan's transition team are dead or
seriously retired.

Anyway, Team Trump is getting good advice from retired members of the
professional military, but you definitely don't want to entirely depend on
them.

Note also Trump is pretty good at picking people, he went through 3 campaign
managers, and won _because_ he did that, not in spite of it. Compare to, oh,
Hillary's first in 2008, who lost her that nomination, apparently before
Hillary realized it.

